# Scorpions



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

has anyone here kept Thailand Jungle Scorpions (Heterometrus spinifer)? atm i have access to 10 babies for £25, would they be all ok together, or would most get eaten?

other types i have access to are Flat Rock Scorpions (Hadogenes troglodytes) and Cave Clawed Scorpions (Pandinus cavimanus)

which would be the best to get?


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I've kept some Heterometrus spinifer before, they seem to get along well together, I had three in a 20L aquarium, and never had any fights. Just keep them well fed.

As for Hadogenes troglodytes, they are very neat, and get along together in my experience as long as they are well fed. Be careful of their claws, those guys are awful powerful.

Pandinus cavimanus are rather like emperor scorps in activity, nothing too difficult there, and they almost never fight.

Hope it helps.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

thanks for that, just need to decide which to get now

which are most active?


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Depends on the specific critter, but Hadogenes troglodytes and Heterometrus spinifer seem more active to me. I guess something that lives in a cave doesn't feel the need to be active.:laugh:


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

I had afew scorps awhile back, they all seemed to get along well. Like that guy said, just keep them well fed and you wont see many problems with fighting.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

If this is your first time working with scorpions I suggest staying away from _H.spinifer_, they are a fair bit more potent than _P.imperator_ or _H. troglodytes_.

The _H. troglodytes_ is easily the lowest-maintenance animal in my collection. Mist weekly, feed once every other week, clean twice a year. Really nice animal.

-PK
-Edited to fix italics.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

i think that i might go for Heterometrus spinifer, how many would i be able to get in a 18"x12"x12" tank?

thanks


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

ctarry said:


> i think that i might go for Heterometrus spinifer, how many would i be able to get in a 18"x12"x12" tank?
> 
> thanks


 Three or four adults, maybe as many as a dozen juveniles.

-PK


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

that sounds great. thanks everyone

for substrate, i am thinking of a soil/bark chip 2" mixture and maybe topped off with a few leaves, this sound ok?

also, a good idea to use live plants, or plastic?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

That sounds good, have more soil than bark (70/30-80/20), you might want to have it as deep as 3", especially if they're larger specimens.

As fond as I am of live plants, I'd go with plastic. Scorpions dislike the bright lights needed to grow plants.

-PK


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> As fond as I am of live plants, I'd go with plastic. Scorpions dislike the bright lights needed to grow plants.
> 
> -PK


 thats something i have been thinking about today

thanks for the input guys


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> I know that somewhere we covered this ad naseum....
> As a VERY general rule, the larger and more heavily built the "pincers" the less danger the venom, the more slender, the more danger...A VERY GENERAL RULE and one to where as in all things, there are exceptions....
> 
> With Scorps venoms vary greatly. Would an emperor kill a mouse with its venom, no. Could an adult emperor kill a mouse with its claws, yes.
> ...


Also...definately plastic, aside form Boomers well put lighting issue..live plants help harbour mites..and believe it or not invertebrate owners need to think about mites...not as easy to get rid of mites on invertebrates as solutions used for reptiles result in dead hosts as well...


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> > I know that somewhere we covered this ad naseum....
> > As a VERY general rule, the larger and more heavily built the "pincers" the less danger the venom, the more slender, the more danger...A VERY GENERAL RULE and one to where as in all things, there are exceptions....
> >
> > With Scorps venoms vary greatly. Would an emperor kill a mouse with its venom, no. Could an adult emperor kill a mouse with its claws, yes.
> ...


 Oh yes, I'd forgotten about the mite issue.

Once again, I'm going to recommend _P.imperator_ over _H.spinifer_. They look quite similar (probably indistinguishable to a layman), act similar, and are far less dangerous.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

> probably indistinguishable to a layman


What are the exact differences?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Some minor differences in chela shape and coloration.

_Pandinus imperator_

_Heterometrus spinifer_

_H.spinifer_ has slightly thinner chelae and appears slightly blue under correct lighting. _P.imperator_ has beefier chelae and is jet black under all visible-wavelength lighting. _H.spinifer_ also has a far more potent venom, but it would be unwise to use this as a means of identification.

-PK


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

> H.spinifer also has a far more potent venom, but it would be unwise to use this as a means of identification.


lol, i'm sure there's someone out there who would give it a go!!

cheers for the info


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Where could I get a spinifer???

The only places I could find them were U.K. sites

and none of them would ship to the U.S.









If anyone knows just pm me


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

ordered 4 spinifer today, only because they are cheaper, and for me, easier to find than P.imperator

posted that order, then 10 mins later, the guy who i could of got 10 from replied to my email







which was to late







the 10 babies cost £2 more than getting 4 from the person that i ordered from


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> _P.imperator_ has beefier chelae and is jet black under all visible-wavelength lighting.


 all the _P.imperator_ i have kept always seemed to have a dark greenish brown hue to them, never jet black under light

did i have a different breed than i think i did?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > _P.imperator_ has beefier chelae and is jet black under all visible-wavelength lighting.
> ...


 I never had mine under bright lighting, that could've done it. I'll check when I get the chance.

-PK


----------

